
Tom's Hardware now defunct - the-red-herring
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/62951/internal-struggles-toms-hardware-go-public/index.html
======
throwaway77384
Been following the controversy in various hardware focused forums. Pretty
awful. I used to browse TH daily, but those days are long over. I had no idea
they'd stooped to this level.

